# vitamin b complex and santagon pronatal



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been taking vitamin b complex, folic acid and fish oils

im thinkiing of now swapping to santagon pro natal and fish oils, is this ok to do? they are simliar amounts and i have notice the folic acid is higher


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Choice is really up to you regarding supplements  So long as you are taking at least 400 micrograms of Folic acid then that's the main thing. No harm changing to another brand if you want to.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

